# new warriors of chaos releases pictures



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

here you go
its a WD update, two new cavalry units and a warshrine and some characters getting a release and the usual shit tone of finecast conversions. This is rumoured to be a stop gap release for a new army book next year.

http://www.thefieldsofblood.com/2012/10/new-warriors-of-chaos-pictures-november.html

Personally im happy to see an update and some new units, i think im going to be tempted to resubscribe to WD to make sure i keet getting uptodate army lists as this is now the second army to get this treatment in only a few months.


----------



## Marcoos (Sep 26, 2010)

The most recent issue of White Dwarg was really good. Back to the best standard from the past. I'd really recommend getting a copy and giving it a try. It looks as though the new editorial team knows what they're doing.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

some more photos of the new stuff, clearer pictures.
http://s1306.photobucket.com/albums/s579/kurl1/

plus a nice new trench system on the way for 40k by the looks of it.
also looks like cultists are getting a sprue


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm rather underwhelmed by these new models... theres nothing that screams 'must buy' at me. Okay, maybe its poor pictures... but Scylla is just crap, the khorne knights look like their juggernauts are the runts of the litter, and the warshine looks like someone just cobbled together whatever spare junk was laying about at the time.

Only thing I do like is the Valkia the Bloody model. Always been a fan of the concept of her, and thus, will probably be the only model of this release i'll be buying. Certainly matches the artwork.

Edit: Trench's for 40k look cool.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I am not impressed at all... all I see are larger models that GW can over charge for.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Skullcrushers of Khorne $58.00
Hellstriders of Slaanesh $33.00
Chaos Warshrine	1 Figur $58.00
Scyla Anfingrimm $49.50
Festus the Leechlord $19.25
Wulfrik the Wanderer $19.25
Sigvald the Magnificent $19.25
Valkia the Bloody $22.25
Khorne Chaos Lord on Juggernaut $49.50
Nurgle Chaos Lord on Daemonic Mount	$40.00
Galrauch $71.00
Tzeentch Chaos Lord on Disc of Tzeentch 40.00
Chosen Command	$45.00
Chosen $45.00
Chaos Warrior Halberds Upgrade Pack $15.00
Be’lakor, Chaos Daemon Prince $37.25
Chaos Warrior Great Weapon Upgrade Pack $15.00


As for the actual models as seen in the pictures ... Hellstriders would fit in well with my Slaanesh theme, but I''ve got plenty of marauder horsemen (and a sorceress on Steed of Slaanesh), so I don't really see a need for these.

Warshrine looks crap, but the parts might come in handy in customizing one's own shrine or in the construction of other models.

Valkia and Festus seem to be rather nice models, to bad I'm running mono Slaanesh ... or am I ...


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

Eh, I'm still of the opinion that Juggernaut cavalry should have been left to the daemon side of chaos, with the warriors limited to using them for characters, so I can't say I'm all that impressed by any of this to be honest


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

what is wrong with the shrine i personaly love it


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

They better really revamp the warshrine, as the current profile does not represent the new model very well.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I thought the Shrine was supposed to be pulled by/escorted by/crewed by Chaos Warriors, not Trolls? Hence why it has a Warrior statline in melee with 5 attacks?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Sethis said:


> I thought the Shrine was supposed to be pulled by/escorted by/crewed by Chaos Warriors, not Trolls? Hence why it has a Warrior statline in melee with 5 attacks?


This. Most descriptions of the warshrine i've read have made it out as more of a seige tower/chariot thats drawn into battle by men/beasts. Not some haphazard colelction of crap carried by a couple of troll-things. While that design may be fine for Tzeentch followers... its hardly the Khornite tower of skulls, or flayed flesh of slaneesh or tower of courruption of Nurgle... Its a poor design.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Another source of pictures, noticed Bits' second set was already disabled

http://diceandbrush.blogspot.de/2012/10/first-look-nov-white-dwarf-pics.html


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Even with the addition pics given in the wider page veiw there, that warshrine still looks crap.

Defiantely only one i'll be buying is Valkia.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> ... Most descriptions of the warshrine i've read have made it out as more of a seige tower/chariot thats drawn into battle by men/beasts. Not some haphazard colelction of crap carried by a couple of troll-things. While that design may be fine for Tzeentch followers... its hardly the Khornite tower of skulls, or flayed flesh of slaneesh or tower of courruption of Nurgle... Its a poor design.


My thoughts exactly. The whole design / concept strikes me as odd and rather hastened, with not much thought having been put into it somehow. It might pass for tzeentchian, but otherwise simply doesn't sit well with me. The one thing I like model-wise are the trolls / ogres / minions lugging the thing around, but the other parts ... no, rather not. I for one am more content than ever to have my custom warshrine that's being pulled by Steeds of Slaanesh, and I surely won't swap for ont of these.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I just realized the the whole thing looks like it should be in the ogre kingdoms army.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Your right there.... Switch the troll things under it for normal orges, and you've got something that they could have cobbled together.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those khornate warriors look great. I will probably pick up a box even if just for all the bits.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm SO HAPPY there are rules for knights riding juggernauts. I built a unit of them a while ago just because it looked cool, and I played them as two knight models apiece since they were on bases double the size of a cavalry base. And they're a Rare choice now, so there's a worthwhile Rare choice for the Warriors of Chaos. I'm pretty stoked about it.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Well there up for order now
https://www.games-workshop.com/gws/...tsLarge.jsp?catId=cat440004a&rootCatGameStyle


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well having now seen the quality pics and the 360's on the website, I stand by my origional assesments of the models.

The warshine... it looks like they've tried hard to make it representative of all the chaos gods, and in doing so, have made it representative fully of none of them. Frankly, its still far too Tzeentchian for any of the other gods.

Also, I've been put off the Valkia model... Why oh why, when she's shown in all teh artwork of her to have hair, and is described as a female Bloodthister... has she been given the bald pointy head of a bloodletter? I'd really have to sculpt some hair onto there somehow...


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

In boks link anyone else see the giant carrying a warshrine with a korne marauder on it behind the tzeentch 1 looks like its a plastic kit witch can be made into diferent versions of warshrines this would follow gw trend of 2 or more units in 1 box wouldn't it.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

also soon as on 1 side theres tzeentch warriors with a tzeentch warshrine 
and on the other side there are korne warriors with a korne warshrine


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

So great to see all you guys sooking about how wrong the new stuff is, all the more left for me !

Must ... have ... Valkia .....

She's going to make a great Vampire !


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

has any one seen the new dp in finecat CHEAPER THSN THE PLASTIC 1 and looks fucking awesome


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

seermaster said:


> has any one seen the new dp in finecat CHEAPER THSN THE PLASTIC 1 and looks fucking awesome


Be'lakor isn't new. He's been around for a while. And he's cheaper as he's much smaller then the plastic one.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of the new slaaneshi cavalry. They look a bit too much like the marauders, imo. :\

I can't say I'd buy the warshrine to actually assemble it at all, but I'd sure as hell find use for all those bitz. You also get two trolls and a priest, which can be converted easily enough for non-warshrine use.

The Skullcrushers, though, almost made me jizz in my pants. So much kit-bashing potential.

I'm pleased enough with the new finecast, and the re-releases in finecast, but I'm also disappointed that there wasn't more to this release. But, you know, I did see part of what looked like a Chaos Lord in a chariot to the left in one of the skullcrushers pictures on the GW site; So, it's likely that we'll either be seeing another wave, or there'll be more to advance order in the very near future.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

All up for advanced order now

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...arge.jsp?catId=cat440004a&rootCatGameStyle=wh


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

sorry Boc beat you too it 
post #19 on page 2

anyway i really like the skullcrushers and will be getting them along with valkia the blooded and festus the leechlord after getting the recent csm releases.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

yanlou said:


> sorry Boc beat you too it
> post #19 on page 2


Well.... I suck


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Boc said:


> Well.... I suck


dont matter lol, people have a habit of not looking through other pages so a reminder is cool.


----------

